# Laptop riecht verbrannt



## trshgf (23. Januar 2019)

Besitze den Acer Predator Helios 300 seit 4 Monaten, gestern liess ich ihn ein paar stunden an um The witcher zu downloaden als ich zurückkam vernahm ich einen komischen Geruch, riecht verbrannt Plastikartig verbannt schwer zu beschreiben.


Das Komische Laptop funktioniert einwandfrei temps sind in Ordnung Laptop is seit jeher Undervolted Gpu und Cpu.


Aber dieser Geruch geht nicht weg ist echt unangenehm.

Laptop steht auf ner Holzplatte mit 4 Gummi füsschen damit er schön luft bekommt.


Verstehe nicht was da ist


----------



## Jooschka (23. Januar 2019)

Hmm bei einem so neuen Modell würde ich nicht lange fackeln und es reklamieren
Bei Notebooks, die schon eine Zeit gelaufen sind, kann sich so viel Staub etc an den viel zu eng sitzenden Kühlerlamellen festpappen, dass dieser anfängt zu schmoren oder gar die Kühllamellen so heiß werden, dass es zu unangenehmen Plastikausdünstungen kommt. Das kann auch an der Lüfternarbe passieren, wenn damit was nicht ok ist. Teilweise löst sich auch mal ein Staubfetzen und berührt irgendwas auf dem MB was anfängt zu schmoren.
Wenn du (warum auch immer) keine Garantie mehr haben solltest, schraub's auf und guck rein.


----------



## trshgf (23. Januar 2019)

shit das wollte ich vermeiden weil najah alles neu machen in dem fall........heiss wird da nix hat ja nur gedownloadet und ist undervolted


----------



## Redbull0329 (23. Januar 2019)

Vorher ne Sicherungskopie erstellen


----------



## trshgf (23. Januar 2019)

wie geht das??


----------



## colormix (24. Januar 2019)

ich tippe auf einem durchgebrannten  Akku ?
Sollte man eh nie mache das Book ständig am Netz und den Akku dabei drinnen lassen , normalerweise brennt da nichts ab der Akku hält  nur nicht lange weil der ständig auf  Erhaltungs-Ladung   läuft .

ps wenn es nur der Akku sein sollte , kontrolliere   ob vom  Book Gehäuse    nicht mit     verschmort  ist ? wenn Ja alles zurück  Reparatur wenn  wenn nur   nur Akku sein sollte würde  ich nur den Akku einschicken/ Reklamieren nicht  gleich das Book


----------



## NuVirus (24. Januar 2019)

kostenlos wäre z.B. clonezilla einfach nen stick erstellen und dann kann man die ganze platte auf ne externe festplatte sichern. 

Akku rausnehmen ist ja gut gemeint aber bei vielen ist der inzwischen fest verbaut bzw. man muss erstmal schrauben^^


----------



## colormix (24. Januar 2019)

sehe ich auch grade ist eine Frechheit so was würde ich erst gar nicht kaufen so einen Schrott , man muss das Gerät öffnen dann  Garantie  weg,
nicht zu fassen so war kostet um die 800 €,
einschicken und  warten > auch nicht zu passen wie man heute die Leute verarscht .


----------



## NuVirus (24. Januar 2019)

Garantie hängt halt davon ab wie das jeweilige Notebook zu öffnen ist.

Mir ging es da eher um das rausnehmen des Akkus um ihn zu schonen also öfter, ein nutzen eines Notebooks ist es find ich ja auch es mal auf die schnelle auf nen anderen Platz zu stellen im laufenden Betrieb da würde ich nicht unbedingt jedes mal den Akku selbst wenn es nen offener Platz ist jedes mal wieder einsetzen wollen aber ich hab mir bei meinem angewöhnt das Netzteil gelegentlich abzustecken damit der Akku auch genutzt wird und nicht permanent auf 100% geladen bleibt wenn er dann leerer wird halt wieder dran schwierig nur bei Dockings falls man eine verwendet da hier ja auch geladen wird.


----------



## colormix (24. Januar 2019)

ich     betreibe  mein Gutes Stück nur am Netzteil  Akku ist entfernt ,
schade das es Atelko nicht mehr gibt  man auf diese Kisten vom Grabel Tisch bald angewiesen ist,
ich kann zwar so was Reparaturen würde    aus Wut so   was aus dem Fenster schmeißen   weil man alles zerlegen muss  nur um an den  blöden Akku zu kommen  Notebook Dau   ist das .
Vielleicht ist es wirklich Sinnvoller einen PC zu  kaufen da kann man wenigstens selber noch was machen  ohne großen Aufwand !


----------



## trshgf (24. Januar 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> ich tippe auf einem durchgebrannten  Akku ?
> Sollte man eh nie mache das Book ständig am Netz und den Akku dabei drinnen lassen , normalerweise brennt da nichts ab der Akku hält  nur nicht lange weil der ständig auf  Erhaltungs-Ladung   läuft .
> 
> ps wenn es nur der Akku sein sollte , kontrolliere   ob vom  Book Gehäuse    nicht mit     verschmort  ist ? wenn Ja alles zurück  Reparatur wenn  wenn nur   nur Akku sein sollte würde  ich nur den Akku einschicken/ Reklamieren nicht  gleich das Book



Servus ja der akku ist hier festverbaut isz ja ein gaming laptop und wenn nicht angesteckt habe ich logischerweise nicht die volle leistung . wenn ich was aufschraube der akku ist nämlich nicht leicht beizukommen verlietre ich die Grantie.


----------



## colormix (24. Januar 2019)

ich würde  da auch  nicht selber bei gehen wegen der Garantie.

Das Netzteil  ist ja Extern das würde ich mir auch noch mal genauer angucken ob das irgendwie nach verschmorten  Kurstoff riecht  ,
wegen dem Akku verdacht, kannst ja mal den Test machen ob dein Book ohne Netzteil  noch funktioniert wie hoch der Füll Stand des Akkus ist ? 
wenn das geade lange am Netzteil war muss das 100 % sein  .

Volle Leistung hat man auch ohne Akku  es ist eh Unsinn bei einem Gamer Book oder wenn sein Book nur am Netzteil hat das immer der Akku drin ist  das habe die wohl mit Absicht  so gemacht damit man schnell wieder ein Neues kauft weil der Akku nicht lange hält und nicht wechselbar ist   das ist eigendlich  eine Sauerei bei so einem teurem Notebook .


----------



## trshgf (24. Januar 2019)

Funktioniert super ohne netzteil.


----------



## colormix (24. Januar 2019)

Ich sagte  auch kontrolliere mal das Netzteil  ob das irgendwie verschmort riecht ,
oder der Akku ist beim Laden  sehr heiß geworden und daher der Geruch dann wird der Akku wahrscheinlich auch nicht lange halten .


----------



## trshgf (24. Januar 2019)

Tut er nicht.


----------

